# State Bridge to Two Bridges



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

The flow has dropped to a level where passing under Two Bridges is do-able. As a result, we intend to close the alternate take-out between the bridges next week, please plan to use the regular take-out.

Speaking of which, the launch area is clogged with many tons of sediment, but is otherwise functional. We intend to have it dredged, but this will require additional permitting, planning, etc.

As always, please call me with questions, 

Toby Sprunk
Open Space Director
970-471-6776


----------

